# Looking for a 16 or 24 port switch



## drew24 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello, 

Im currently looking for a 16 or 24 port switch. what brand would you recommend i buy?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 8, 2009)

Linksys or Netgear imo. Doesn't really matter, However some people like to match up brands with their networking gear.
Other brands include 3Com, Rosewill, and D-Link


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 11, 2009)

ebay a used one unless it absolutely has to be new.  We got a 10/100 D-Link 16 port switch for about 10 USD.


----------



## Tau (Jan 11, 2009)

you can get a 16-24 port gigabit switch for ~$100-150 on ebay.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 11, 2009)

Go for gigabit. Second hand one on ebay is cheap.

But WHY so many ports? If you really have a lot of people or a lot of equipment on your network then perhaps you need to also think if you need prioritised service (like VoIP etc.). If so, make sure you get a switch with QoS, preferably a "smart switch".

We use NETGEAR, and have no problems. Our experience has been very reliable, no down time.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/D-LINK-DSS-16-1...ryZ51268QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is the switch we got.  It's nothing special but it performed very well with 10 people on it, it's just not enterprise level if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## spud107 (Jan 11, 2009)

or find somewhere thats upgrading their stuff, a mate picked up 2 of these for the price of taking it home, http://cgi.ebay.com/3COM-SWITCH-HUB...ItemQQptZCOMP_EN_Hubs?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
 got one here, total overkill for me lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 11, 2009)

are you looking for a professional grade switch, or something to use for home network/gaming?


----------



## Tau (Jan 12, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/D-LINK-DSS-16-1...ryZ51268QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> This is the switch we got.  It's nothing special but it performed very well with 10 people on it, it's just not enterprise level if that's what you're looking for.



I just setup 2 of those in my shop the other day for temps untill the new gigabits come in.  Decent switches, though 10/100 is ungodly slow


----------



## drew24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Im going to use the switch for a small internet cafe that i am going to setup. There might be games, im not yet sure about the owner. But if there are games should i then use gigabit switch or can i just use a 100mbps switch?


----------



## Tau (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are doing any kind of file moving over the network you will NEED gigabit.  100baseT would probobly be fine if there are no large transfers.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 13, 2009)

Have a look at the link below. It's used on ebay, very well might suit your need.

<Click Me>


----------



## Silverel (Jan 13, 2009)

Go gigabit with cat6 cabling. Make sure each of your machines has a gigabit network card though. That way you can use your network to push files across instead of doing updates per machine... if you're into that sort of thing. There's tons and tons of ways to manage your network remotely. It's kinda right in the field of things that I do to make money every day.


----------

